# Yellowfin Tuna



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Caught in the East Cape, baja... 30lbs or 66 kgs...


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Geez Mack
Thats a hell of a fish off the kayak. Must have taken you for a nice ride. YFT are such beautiful fish. Looking at your posts, you're in yak fishin' heaven.

BTW, the conversions' the other way - 30lbs is more like 11-13kgs which looks about right.

Did anyone say sushiiiii................


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mack as Phil said before, you would have had a speedboat for a while; beautiful fish mate :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're making us all sick with envy, Chris. Well done


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Great Fish Mack. What about all that blood and the toothy critters? :shock: Did you come straight back in :?: Looks like I screwed up when I did not press for a job in Deigo with Dept of Navy a few years back :evil:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

GDay Chris

I wondered where you had got to.
Half way around the ocean holding on to that bugger. How many time zones did you pass through.

I'd say well done mate but I'm a little jealous :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

occy said:


> By the, what lure is that in it's gob? :wink:


Thanks guys... That is a Megabait lure, in Sardina pattern... Got hit on the grind up, felt like a freight train, about 40 minutes on #40lb mono line... Unfortunately, megabait is going out of business... http://www.megabait.net/










My girlfriend caught one on the kayak too!










only 25 lbs though...

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Mackeral you two are absolute champions. That is incredible kayak fishing! Keep up the great work. Steve.


----------



## nemo (Jun 14, 2006)

wow..those are nice tuna!!tastes good too :lol: 
Great pic!
I've never fished in a kayak before..hmmm..that would be a great idea!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

And I've had a "fishing expert" tell me that a kayak is too slow to troll lures for Tuna...... :twisted: :twisted:

Yeah - why not just did a huge hole in the ocean and try to fill it up with money (or a boat).


----------

